# EvE Online Clubhouse



## pt (May 5, 2008)

This club is dedicated for all tpu eve players to chat 



theonetruewill said:


> *After the 'EVE coming to Steam thread' I'd be interested to find out how many people play EVE online- and I'd love to add some of you to my address book so we can join into a fleet at some point.
> 
> Here's the  Corporation I'm with if you want to get into one (regardless of skill level): Apply to "Ihatalo Academy" in Allamotte if you're interested- quote "Kravotir knows me" in your application and you'll get right through.*


*

EVE Online 14 day Trial

TPU Name: Eve Name ​
theonetruewill: Kravotir
PT: Nocturnal Hunter & Nocturnal Miner
Exceededgoku: Enom Gwan 
Shadowfold: Shadowfold Plague 
Manderlore: Mandelore
Gam'ster: Ivan Rumanov
IggSter: Abbadon
surfsk8snow.jah: Cinori Aluben
Grings: Shol'vara
nick_1992: niko72
erocker: Han Erocker
Tungsten - salient
Azazel - Sgt grenouille
NL dRaG0n - snuif09
​
MUSIC
EvE radio (not official)
http://eve.gamingradio.net/]click tune in


EvE tools
EvE fit (to try different setups)
Download Link






EveMON (to set plans in eve for everything)
HomePage





All ships in eve
VERY BIG IMAGE, BUT WORTH IT UNLESS U'RE ON 56K

Eve Central - Check market prices anywhere - IGB/OOG

Eve Development Network - Evemon, Killboards etc - OOG

Eve Grismar Wiki - Guides, search tools, too much to list - IGB/OOG

H/W Implants info - IGB

Eve Agents - agent search tool - IGB/OOG

RDB tools - application to plan routes/jumps, full item database 

Eve Files - Place to upload/download screenshots, vids etc etc - OOG

Eve Search - Eve forums external search engine - OOG

Ombey 2D Eve maps - PDF document with every Eve system/region mapped  *THIS IS A MUST HAVE**


----------



## nick_1992 (May 6, 2008)

w00t!!


----------



## pt (May 6, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> w00t!!



all ships in eve image reposted since 1st went down 

any stuff i should add?


----------



## nick_1992 (May 6, 2008)

i dunno maybe have  56k warning cause of that pick lol


----------



## pt (May 6, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> i dunno maybe have  56k warning cause of that pick lol



putted a link instead


----------



## nick_1992 (May 6, 2008)

ok thats moar like it


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

EVEmon is a good program aswell
http://evemon.battleclinic.com/
lets you monitor your character's offline.


----------



## IggSter (May 6, 2008)

Please allow me to add some useful links/apps for use with eve ( I will mark the one which are In Game Browser capable -IGB)

Eve Central - Check market prices anywhere - IGB/OOG

Eve Development Network - Evemon, Killboards etc - OOG

Eve Grismar Wiki - Guides, search tools, too much to list - IGB/OOG

H/W Implants info - IGB

Eve Agents - agent search tool - IGB/OOG

RDB tools - application to plan routes/jumps, full item database 

Eve Files - Place to upload/download screenshots, vids etc etc - OOG

Eve Search - Eve forums external search engine - OOG

Ombey 2D Eve maps - PDF document with every Eve system/region mapped  *THIS IS A MUST HAVE*


I will try and add more when i have a bit more time to search my bookmarks.


p.s. Today is the 5th birthday of Eve! Happy birthday.
p.p.s. Don't forget to go have a play with your Jovian shuttle birthday present \o/


----------



## pt (May 6, 2008)

Azazel said:


> EVEmon is a good program aswell
> http://evemon.battleclinic.com/
> lets you monitor your character's offline.



lol, u actually read the 1st the post?



IggSter said:


> Please allow me to add some useful links/apps for use with eve ( I will mark the one which are In Game Browser capable -IGB)
> 
> Eve Central - Check market prices anywhere - IGB/OOG
> 
> ...



thanks gonna add them now


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

yep...missed it somehow


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

how about people posting a profile pic  
and should i make a banner?


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

made one anyway


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

new avater = Sgt grenouille
changed my name again  
i always do this with a new mmo


----------



## pt (May 6, 2008)

4 posts in a row, u POSTWHORE!


----------



## IggSter (May 6, 2008)

Do you think there would be any interest in me posting some Eve desktops/backgrounds and some of the 'best' Eve videos?


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

id like some 

sorry bout that pt


----------



## pt (May 6, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Do you think there would be any interest in me posting some Eve desktops/backgrounds and some of the 'best' Eve videos?



sure


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 6, 2008)

Hey I just got the Trial and I am totaly confused? How do you even move around or travel?


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

Do the tutorial.  It gets a heck of a lot deeper than moving around.  I probablly understand 5% of the game so far!


----------



## pt (May 6, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey I just got the Trial and I am totaly confused? How do you even move around or travel?



tell ur name, race and do tut so we can help u


----------



## IggSter (May 6, 2008)

If anyone has any general or specific questions about Eve, please feel free to post them here and i will do my best to answer them in a timely fashion.

I hate to admit it, but I have now been playing for 5yrs :shock:


----------



## nick_1992 (May 7, 2008)

wow man you've played it since it first came out? i bet it's sure changed over time


----------



## Azazel (May 7, 2008)

hi sorry abobut last nigh...dam net again. will you be on tonight?


----------



## pt (May 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> hi sorry abobut last nigh...dam net again. will you be on tonight?



i'm always here at night  (gmt+1 night)
btw, forget today dt was longer, so i can't put a new skill , 7 hours without training


----------



## Azazel (May 7, 2008)

sweet  thx

so what ya gonna do in those 7 hours 
how long have you been playing eve?


----------



## pt (May 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> sweet  thx
> 
> so what ya gonna do in those 7 hours
> how long have you been playing eve?



been playing for a month and a half, and in those 7 hours i'm in univ. where i can't connect to eve


----------



## Azazel (May 7, 2008)

ah i see  i thought you'd been playing longer than that


----------



## Azazel (May 8, 2008)

> Yesterday, MMORPG.com news Manager Keith Cross talked about EVE Online and their Ambulation project that will eventually see players  able to get out of their ships and interact as characters rather than as space ships. While that’s all fine and good, and will undoubtedly add a lot to the sandbox game, but we’ve heard about Ambulation before. Turns out that there’s a new kid on the block that we haven’t talked about yet and that’s exactly why I sat down with EVE designer Matthew Woodward at NY Comic Con.
> advertisement
> 
> When CCP launched their last expansion, Trinity, players were treated to all kinds of new stuff, not the least of which was a major graphical upgrade that saw the realism of EVE kicked up a few notches. This time, with the announcement of the follow-up expansion, Empyrian Age, the developers are adding to the story of the game and the depth of the universe by starting a great war between four empires.
> ...



yeah


----------



## pt (May 8, 2008)

Azazel said:


> yeah



shit, i tought ccp should do this when i was on the train for univ. 

btw, source?


----------



## Azazel (May 8, 2008)

http://www.mmorpg.com/discussion2.cfm/thread/175686


----------



## FR@NK (May 8, 2008)

I'ld like to join, I have a domi pilot by the name Wangetsu. I started playing during the beta and been playing on and off since then. Do you guys have a TPU public chat channel?


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2008)

Yay!  I took out a pirate in a Galliente  Shuttle last night!  My first pirate kill!  *I hope it was a pirate, I had a few drinks last night!


----------



## Azazel (May 8, 2008)

em no  iv added you to buddies though


----------



## Azazel (May 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yay!  I took out a pirate in a Galliente  Shuttle last night!  My first pirate kill!  *I hope it was a pirate, I had a few drinks last night!



i bet it was mo  i was killed


----------



## Azazel (May 14, 2008)

http://myeve.eve-online.com/news.asp?a=single&nid=1991&tid=1


----------



## theonetruewill (May 14, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> I'ld like to join, I have a domi pilot by the name Wangetsu. I started playing during the beta and been playing on and off since then. Do you guys have a TPU public chat channel?



A lot of us are in the same corporation - however I will setup a TPU Chat Channel.


----------



## Gam'ster (May 19, 2008)

Subscribed, i forgot bout this thread .


----------



## Gam'ster (May 21, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> A lot of us are in the same corporation - however I will setup a TPU Chat Channel.



Did u set up the channel ?
Gam


----------



## Gam'ster (May 21, 2008)

Eve survival mission guide - IGB
Another IGB mission guide work good for me.

Works in and out game.

Gam


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

just stopping by, thinking of getting eve again. I stopped playing at Exodus I think just before they introduced Titan Class ships. I was in a Corp, was Amarr had 2 ships Inquisitor(really souped up over 20,000,000 in equiptment) and Omen. I had like 42,000,000,000 isk does war still cost alot 

- Christine


----------



## Gam'ster (May 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> just stopping by, thinking of getting eve again. I stopped playing at Exodus I think just before they introduced Titan Class ships. I was in a Corp, was Amarr had 2 ships Inquisitor(really souped up over 20,000,000 in equiptment) and Omen. I had like 42,000,000,000 isk does war still cost alot
> 
> - Christine



Dont think its all that much to maintain a war.
You should come back a lot more ships to choose from and the new expansion is shaping up to be good, take a look Empyrean Age if u already havnt that is.

Gam


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

are you kidding. 42,000,000,000 was nothing lol Bases, Defenses, Ships, Manufacturing cost alot have to fight over Territory. but we made alot of money too alot of people would need protection when hauling rare minerals.

im thinking about it 

- Christine


----------



## Gam'ster (May 21, 2008)

Lol i meant war fees but the majority of T2 goods have tumbled in price a cerberus used to cost 250 mill now its only 75-80, invention ftw . Also same goes for implants, mods etc.. its all relatively cheap now unless you take the cap ship route.

Gam


----------



## Gam'ster (May 30, 2008)

Any of u been on the test server and tried Empyrean Age ?
Its amazing but unless some issues are dealt with it will be a pirates best friend .
As ive seen a few well known ones testing the waters on there free from sentry guns and all that. It maybe time for -10 again.


----------



## FR@NK (May 30, 2008)

Hmmm yea I'll have to log on the test server and check it out.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 30, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Did u set up the channel ?
> Gam



Yes, it's called Techpowerup! Chat - password: TPU


----------



## pt (May 30, 2008)

anyone here joining fw?


----------



## Gam'ster (May 30, 2008)

Yeah The state protectorate CALDARI, been testing it last few days been really good to be fair.

Gam


----------



## pt (May 30, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Yeah The state protectorate CALDARI, been testing it last few days been really good to be fair.
> 
> Gam



i will prob be joining it as a caldari aswell


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry I'm still absent on EVE - still dealing with a lot of stuff, I doubt I will make the PvP OP pt this Saturday. I am letting my account expire for a week or so until I get work sorted and finalised.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 20, 2008)

New eve trailer  Empyrean Age.
Good too.


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2008)

i play eve now im kinda n00b tho i have 2 chars: snuifster and NL dRaG0n(my friend made that one but i want to change its name but dont know how -.-) im playing for like 13 days(i have bought a 60day card ) and with NL im in a stabber with snuif im in a catalyst(its my miner )
o jeh the corp im in is granite support systems[MARBL]


----------



## pt (Jul 30, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> i play eve now im kinda n00b tho i have 2 chars: snuifster and NL dRaG0n(my friend made that one but i want to change its name but dont know how -.-) im playing for like 13 days(i have bought a 60day card ) and with NL im in a stabber with snuif im in a catalyst(its my miner )
> o jeh the corp im in is granite support systems[MARBL]



2 chars on same account or different accounts?
btw, where u hang about? minnie space?


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 30, 2008)

same account i mostly hang out in iges,dastryns,masalle and alentene you know verge vendor region


----------



## pt (Jul 30, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> same account i mostly hang out in iges,dastryns,masalle and alentene you know verge vendor region



u training on both or just one?
if both stick to one, or make a 2nd account, ur training wil lbe penalized heavily if you're training 2 chars on same account since u can only train a char at a time


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 13, 2008)

this one is also cool
http://ineve.net
you can watch your skills compare how many other has those, who has the most SP, who flies what ship exct


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys I'm thinking about playin Eve but not sure because I used to play freelancer online and that got kinda boring since you got raped at each gate and when waiting to dock, is eve the same ?


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 26, 2008)

well in some low sec systems you will get camped but in most parts of eve your ok

just go on trial and see if you like


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats good  I was worried I would pay £50 to get spawnraped. I haven't played many rpg's so whats the best way to get money.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 26, 2008)

well in my opinion its trading or lvl 4 missions, mining also makes good money but you need a mining barge or its useless, manufacturing is also good but also therefore you need a mining barge or people that mine for you. 

and i finally got an alt


----------



## nick_1992 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well the best way to make money is to mine, but it's also the most boring. You can also make money from missions, scanning, bounties, trading, etc..


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats an alt ? Mining and crap would be cool I suppose but would get boring and then so would fighting  I kinda want to do trading etc.


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2008)

scamming is also good money 
exploration of 0.0 plexes too



DrPepper said:


> Whats an alt ? Mining and crap would be cool I suppose but would get boring and then so would fighting  I kinda want to do trading etc.



alt is having an alternate character, u can use 2 or more at the same time


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2008)

What's scamming  sounds like something I would like. 

Edit: Ok i went and got myself 3 months of the game and I'm downloading now  Any advice on which race to pick ?


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> What's scamming  sounds like something I would like.
> 
> Edit: Ok i went and got myself 3 months of the game and I'm downloading now  Any advice on which race to pick ?



trick fools for u to get money


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2008)

pt said:


> trick fools for u to get money



Exactly what I thought it was  well thats it downloaded ... here goes.


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Exactly what I thought it was  well thats it downloaded ... here goes.



[scam on]
don't forget to put ur 
username and password here
[/scam off]

put ur char name here tho, so we can talk to u


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 26, 2008)

still need 15mil for that f*cking battleship and im totally sick of mining,trading,missions -.- my skills suck so with pvp i will only lose money


----------



## pt (Aug 26, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> still need 15mil for that f*cking battleship and im totally sick of mining,trading,missions -.- my skills suck so with pvp i will only lose money



i have 200m on wallet
and stuff worth 600m on hangars


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2008)

lol rich kid


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 27, 2008)

I have been playing eve for about 2 weeks now and have paid for the full game.. 
problem is that the corp i am in is so inactive that i am a sitting duck, i am mainly docked and training because i cant fly some lvl1 missions alone.. 
My player name is "Leikkae Latte" and i fly a caldari destroyer.. anyone wants to help a noob to get addicted to this game?


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2008)

well you can do some lvl 3 missions with me to get your standings up but thats for gallente


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok been doin basic mining etc and I wondered how do I upgrade parts of my ship say for example my cargo hold ? my name in it is halonn btw


----------



## pt (Aug 27, 2008)

just so no one forgets what they're getting into:







it's tottaly worth it


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2008)

pt said:


> just so no one forgets what they're getting into:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol so true 

and pt how does the drake do in pvp im thinking of training for one or should i just get a Wolf


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 27, 2008)

lmao im the guy who got hanged.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2008)

yay we are in war with the corp Army Of One


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 27, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> well you can do some lvl 3 missions with me to get your standings up but thats for gallente



Whats your player name?


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 27, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Whats your player name?



NL dRaG0n as i said its for gallante so caldari wont like you when you do those missions but it shouldnt be a big problem.

i finally have my BS ^_^


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 1, 2008)

R.I.P.  :'(





fucking QAUM killed our carrier and dread and everyone that helped defending it got annihilated (including me, also got podded with 50mil worth of implants :'( )


----------



## Gam'ster (Sep 1, 2008)

Not played eve in ages, i need my new rig up and running , Luckly though a friend is training skills for me so no missed skill points , cant wait to get back, also bum news about the carrier but war is war lol.


----------



## pt (Sep 1, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> R.I.P.  :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, if u can get a carrier and dread, why not join a bigger a 0.0 alliance? 0.0 is lots of fun


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 1, 2008)

im not the guy with the carrier  the best i can fly is a Maelstrom and we are going 0.0 soon


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi,
I was gonna join here a little while ago but never got round to it. 
Havent been playing eve for a while now. But I was reading up on how you can transfer characters (not accounts) to another person, without breaking the EULA for CCP. I'm getting this right yeah? :S

Dont suppose anyone in here would be interested in a 5+Million SP Caldari with a Tech 2 fitted raven and another couple of ships?

please tell me if I have misread the EULA.  But I see people on ebay selling characters, and thats were this will be going next if I'm not breaking any rules.

Cool game though, my dad is adicted, hence the Eve Gallente Commodore Gaming Case he has. .


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 1, 2008)

AFAIK, you're not allowed to sell your account on eBay. although on the EVE forums, you can sell characters: http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=channel&channelID=734105 it will ask you to log in, i think. in any case the place to go is all channels > character bazaar

does this clubhouse allow ex-players in?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> AFAIK, you're not allowed to sell your account on eBay. although on the EVE forums, you can sell characters: http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=channel&channelID=734105 it will ask you to log in, i think. in any case the place to go is all channels > character bazaar
> 
> does this clubhouse allow ex-players in?



Thats what i'm saying its not the account I'm thinking of selling, its the character, which according to CCP doesnt break the EULA.


----------



## pt (Sep 2, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Thats what i'm saying its not the account I'm thinking of selling, its the character, which according to CCP doesnt break the EULA.



u can sell it for isk anywhere, for money nowhere, and 5m sp won't give u far 

snuif09 - if u got ur ass kicked in low don't even try 0.0
my ally only has like 300 menbers. but half of them have capitals, i suggest joining a big alliance, goons are always recruiting


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 2, 2008)

my bad.  so you want to see your character to another player for real money? i think you have to make an alias first then go to the forums and declare your original one as on the market


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 2, 2008)

PT why is my name still not in the club =(

i also have an alt named Alpetul got it from a fellow corp member its flying a retriver and in 12 days a hulk

also damned patch =(


----------



## pt (Sep 2, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> PT why is my name still not in the club =(
> 
> i also have an alt named Alpetul got it from a fellow corp member its flying a retriver and in 12 days a hulk
> 
> also damned patch =(



added, was being lazy


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 2, 2008)

weeeeeeeehhhh they extended the down time  3mins remaining tho ^^ gonna lag like hell


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 2, 2008)

NOW THEY FUCKING EXTENDED IT AGAIN RAAAWWWWRWRWRWRWR (im so addicted)


----------



## pt (Sep 2, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> NOW THEY FUCKING EXTENDED IT AGAIN RAAAWWWWRWRWRWRWR (im so addicted)



lol
ccp -  - snuif


----------



## nick_1992 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol


----------



## nick_1992 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah so i'm doing pvp now... it's AWSOME


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> yeah so i'm doing pvp now... it's AWSOME



u will get bored of ihana quick..., too many lack of ppl on
u're welcome in lyonesse tho 

/me sees krav after him for recruiting ihatalo peeps*


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, can I join, I have decided I'm gonna sell my old character in the eve forums for ISK, then keep it safe to buy time codes when my subscription next runs out.
My new character is:

alexp999

Gonna be a minmatar mission runner.


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Gonna be a minmatar mission runner.



if u're gonna be a mission whore either choose caldari or gallente, the best pve races, and join what?, and why not keep ur old char?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 29, 2008)

pt said:


> if u're gonna be a mission whore either choose caldari or gallente, the best pve races, and join what?, and why not keep ur old char?



Fancied a change, lol. Was caldari before, my dad's gallente. Wanted to be a different race but still be able to use missiles, so went for Minmatar.
Plus it meant I could use the Power of Two offer. 

And join, join the Eve Online Clubhouse of course!


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Fancied a change, lol. Was caldari before, my dad's gallente. Wanted to be a different race but still be able to use missiles, so went for Minmatar.
> Plus it meant I could use the Power of Two offer.
> 
> And join, join the Eve Online Clubhouse of course!



go amarr, minmatar just nerfed badly, and amarr we're boosted some time ago, besides minmatar suck ass for missining tough u meant jhoin a corp
anyways mission whoring is boring, join a 0.0 aliance


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 11, 2008)

pt said:


> go amarr, minmatar just nerfed badly, and amarr we're boosted some time ago, besides minmatar suck ass for missining tough u meant jhoin a corp
> anyways mission whoring is boring, join a 0.0 aliance


DONT YOU DARE TO BASH THE MIGHTY MATARI.[/cruise control]

im currently a 0.0 whore its awesome love to blow POS'es up in a huge siege  (not that i fly the dreads )


----------



## pt (Oct 11, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> DONT YOU DARE TO BASH THE MIGHTY MATARI.[/cruise control]
> 
> im currently a 0.0 whore its awesome love to blow POS'es up in a huge siege  (not that i fly the dreads )



with wich char? convo me ingame some time


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 13, 2008)

with NL dRaG0n mostly alpetul is sometimes mining in his covetor there


----------



## pt (Oct 13, 2008)

snuif09 said:


> with NL dRaG0n mostly alpetul is sometimes mining in his covetor there



added u to buddylist, convo me one of these days


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 3, 2008)

If there was a video to turn you into an eve fan - here's one of me and my buddies  I;m the guy who speaks


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.evetube.com/fs.php?playid=777
Video I made of the lads on EVE online.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad you picked hysteria for the song


----------



## pt (Jan 8, 2009)

glad someone learned to use evetube


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 8, 2009)

Alright i am asking this out of the blue but how hard is the learning curve on EVE. I mean i play X3 and i am asking if its any harder than that game.


----------



## pt (Jan 8, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Alright i am asking this out of the blue but how hard is the learning curve on EVE. I mean i play X3 and i am asking if its any harder than that game.



this pic sums it up
(i didn't do it, but it's all true )


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 8, 2009)

lmao......its that hard eh.......now its tempting to say the least. i love challenging games....


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a very nice thing to have if your using ubuntu or another distro LINK, I just stumbled across this by chance and it works very well..ladies and gents we now have evemon for linux . For those of us who couldn't get it to work via wine.
Add it to the list PT .


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 27, 2009)

I reactived my account after a long pause from the game cause there is a free 5 days now for players who had a full account once but quit playing.. also the next months pay for all who reactivate their acocunts is only about 10$..
Now i am searching for a nice corp who is willing to take in a noob with playtime of only 2-3 month and 1.7mill skillpoints


----------



## pt (Jun 27, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I reactived my account after a long pause from the game cause there is a free 5 days now for players who had a full account once but quit playing.. also the next months pay for all who reactivate their acocunts is only about 10$..
> Now i am searching for a nice corp who is willing to take in a noob with playtime of only 2-3 month and 1.7mill skillpoints



convo me ingame 
"Nocturnal hunter"


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 25, 2009)

I've just bought the game, so I'm hoping some of you guys are still active. So, is it Caldari then?


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I've just bought the game, so I'm hoping some of you guys are still active. So, is it Caldari then?



depends what u into
caldari = 100% pve 
gallente/amarr = mostly pvp, good at pve also
minmatar = 100% pvp

feel free to convo me "nocturnal hunter" or "kravotir" ingame


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

If you go Caldari, go missiles and active shield tanking all the way. I currently engage at 55km with my heavy missile launchers and I'm not 100% trained in them. Most NPCs that fly engage between 10-20k so you've got 35km of pummeling time to soften them up. Fly away from them to kite them and extend the time you're hitting them out of their range and all of a sudden most every mission is easy.

Also, Caldari are a good starter for miners as the Bantam frigate and Osprey cruiser are two of the best miners before you have to specialize mining ships. Also, the Badger MK2 can haul the most for the least skills so its easier to get started mining with Caldari (my opinion). Plus, if you decide to never research mining specific ships, you can outfit a Caldari Battleship (the Rokh) with enough miners + mining gear that will make it the third best mining ship in the game.


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Also, Caldari are a good starter for miners as the Bantam frigate and Osprey cruiser are two of the best miners before you have to specialize mining ships.


 - minmatar have the same ships for same skills



El Fiendo said:


> Also, the Badger MK2 can haul the most for the least skills so its easier to get started mining with Caldari (my opinion)


 - badger has a very small cargo, best hauler to train for the least skills it's the amarr ones and the mammoth



El Fiendo said:


> Plus, if you decide to never research mining specific ships, you can outfit a Caldari Battleship (the Rokh) with enough miners + mining gear that will make it the third best mining ship in the game.



considering the time it takes to train for a retriever, i'd stick with it, since u don't need to jetcan mine as often with it

in my opinion:
mining - boring
missions - boring
pvp - where eve shines
also, caldari is usually called eve easy mode, amarr/galletne medium mode, minmatar hardcore 

i fly all 4 races, so i know what i typed above


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 26, 2009)

Minmatar may have the same skills and ships, but as you mentioned they are the 'hardcore' race. If he's looking to mine, it'd be silly to start as them when Caldari is regarded to be 'easy mode'. EVE has a steep enough learning curve as it is.

I was incorrect in saying the Badger MK2 hauls the most for the least, as the Mammoth does haul more for relatively little more skills. However I'm currently hauling 80% of the Mammoth's total capacity (Mammoth with t2 expanders and rigs) days before I could ever get a Mammoth. I'd also like to point out the MK2 doesn't have 'a very small cargo', it only has less potential because of less low slots. Again, these are things he'd have to train for so he wouldn't see the full benefit until later with training. I'm currently training for a Mammoth, but until then my Badger MK2 works fine.

It's up to you Wookie and what you'd like to do with the game.


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> days before I could ever get a Mammoth



same time it takes to train a badger to be half decent, it's the same for the much better mammoth or even the sigil and bestower, heck even a iteron is better, duo to with industrial 5 having the best t1 hauler in game

regarding caldari, i have a deep hate with them, since if u ever consider being usefull in pvp u need to train other race, 'cause they suck big time, and training caldari is like locking yourself in a wow like word :shadedshu


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 26, 2009)

Thx for the feedback. Seeing as I'm starting out here, Caldari does sound the better option for now. Besides, seems most of the TPU players are Caldari. 

Nothing stopping me switching later.

EDIT: Just started a new toon. Nearseid/Caldari. Still doing tuts but away for the weekend.


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 1, 2009)

Double post I know, but no one else is chatting. Where does one go to find a good seletion of ships and resources? Trying to decide which path to specialise in.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 22, 2010)

I dont mean to revive an old thread but Caldari isnt all that bad. Yea most ppl start out as Caldari but the main reason why I like them is Im a missile shooter and they have the best perks for them on their ships. Im still a noob at the game but the learning curve isnt THAT bad if you play space games like the X series. X3 Terran Conflict is kinda like eve but different type of ship movement and it has some of the similarities as EVE. But if any of yall still play EVE, add me in game, names Taz100420


----------



## pt (Feb 22, 2010)

test, 1 2 3, account still activated, yey

anyway caldari sucks, 'cause they suck at pvp, duo to missiles sucking for pvp, and shield tank not being the greatest thing for pvp, and eve is a pvp game mostly


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 23, 2010)

pt said:


> test, 1 2 3, account still activated, yey
> 
> anyway caldari sucks, 'cause they suck at pvp, duo to missiles sucking for pvp, and shield tank not being the greatest thing for pvp, and eve is a pvp game mostly



Oh of course Caldari equipment isnt that great for PvP, but whos to say that u have to use Caldari equipment for PvP? Do PvE for a while and build that money up to buy some other factions ship skills. I def. want Minmatar stuff, they all look like something Id pull out of Lake Erie next to Davis-Besse(most Ohioans know what I mean )  but they are tanks.

Plus EvE is what ya make it to be. Trading, mining, PvP, etc.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 26, 2010)

*New Eve Expansion coming in Summer 2010: Tyrannis*

It‘s that time of year again. CCP‘s developers have finished planning and preparing and have started work on the next expansion for EVE Online. The exact release date will be announced later, but let‘s say that it will happen before the summer solstice.

What‘s in the package?

For a long time we have had people asking us for more options to build up their own infrastructure. It‘s something that comes up frequently at Fanfest, in past CSMs and during casual conversations with players. There seems to be some deep Freudian desire to erect something monumental. To make stuff. To create something new. At last Fanfest we announced our plans to allow you, the pod-pilots of New Eden, to shift your foci away from the heavens for a moment, onto the planets. In Dominion, we gave the planets a facelift, updating the graphics with beautiful landscapes, awe inspiring deserts, peaceful Ewok-friendly green worlds and violent burning lava fields. But that was just eye candy, right? Well, not quite. In our upcoming expansion, Tyrannis, ALL THESE WORLDS ARE YOURS.

OMG did you say all of the planets!?

That‘s right, you will finally be able to survey for juicy deposits of minerals and other goodies, build infrastructure to harvest them, store them, process them and launch them into space. Build complex networks of facilities and fine tune them for optimal production. All in a very massive single shard sandboxy way as only EVE can provide. And it‘s not just the terran planets. It‘s ALL OF THEM. The gas giants, the lava planets, the ice worlds, the water worlds and even the elusive plasma planets. Each type with their unique properties. Maintaining facilities on gruesomely hostile planets will be tougher and more demanding, but the rewards may be so much more “onturning.”

More will be revealed in upcoming blogs and on our test server, Singularity. Make note however that Singularity is a test server, primarily intended for testing of code in development and nothing is final until it hits Tranquility. All graphics, UI, balancing and mechanics are subject to change, iteration and polish...

Is there combat on planets?

No, not in this expansion. This expansion is about exploration and industry. When something goes bad or breaks it is because of the owner‘s mismanagement, and when things are awesome and perfect, it is because of skill and hard labor on part of the player that runs the facilities.

In future expansions you will be able to project military force for attack and defense of planetary installations. That will be where DUST 514 will connect with EVE. But DUST 514 will not be coming out at the same time as Tyrannis, so that is at a later date.

EVE Gate

In September last year, a devblog by CCP Caedmon introduced our new Web Frontend into EVE Communication codenamed COSMOS. It was later branded "New Eden". In the agile spirit of CCP, we have since renamed it and decided on the final name which is EVE Gate, which makes sense because it is your gate into EVE. Clever, eh?

EVE Mail, Calendar and Contacts

EVE Gate will allow you to interact with EVE through a regular web browser. At first, we are giving you communication and collaboration tools. You will be able to access your EVE Mail through a browser, we are adding a calendar both in-game and out of game and are upgrading and streamlining our contacts and standings system. There is also a system for posting updates for players, corporations and alliances. More details on those changes will follow in blogs to be released in the coming weeks. EVE Gate is a foundation which we are architecting in a way that allows us to build deeper interaction with the game itself in future iterations.

Overall improvements

We are working on other optimizations and improvements throughout the game, as usual with our expansions. A task force is working on reducing fleet fight lag, often working deep into the night chasing action around on TQ, while another team is developing an advanced simulation environment for load testing on our local servers.

There is a sense of excitement in the air here at CCP. Today our development teams finished the first of their three week sprints, ending in a demo where we saw parts of the both the planetary feature and EVE Gate already running, with mocked up UI and graphics. Our engineers, artists and designers are deeply committed to continue to deliver a compelling EVE experience to all of our players, deepening the game with exciting new functionality while iterating, polishing and improving existing systems and code. We truly look forward to delivering Tyrannis to you. Soon.

Source: http://www.eveonline.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=733

Oh yes planets will now be able to be colonized! Many EVE players dreams.


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I'm back in game now but i doubt anyone else still plays lol...


----------



## D007 (May 30, 2012)

I've been playing Eve on and off since 2008. I'm at 12 mil SP. I have been looking for a decent sized community to join since 2008 and mostly all I seem to find are little or new corps, with 20 members..
Is there anyone on here who runs with an established corp, who might be willing to toss a guy a rope?

It really kills me to want to be able to do things and only have 3 people to do it with.
When I know this game has to offer more than this..
I always quit because I just end up in a place, with not enough people, who actually do anything..
I like Pve and Pvp, I'd prefer to live in high sec, so I can salvage level 4 security missions,  with my navy toys lol.. Can't bring them into 0.0 XD..

I am self sufficient and I have done a few raids in my time in 0.0.
35 years old and I know when to talk and when to stfu and listen.
I have lived in low sec as well.
My name is: *Corsys*
Thank you.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 28, 2012)

Always wanted to play this, and since I finally have a good internet connection I decided to get it.
Pretty darn sweet.

Have an odd anomoly though. If I run in crossfire, when I switch from the map when using probes back to the regular view of space the GUI starts flickering like crazy. Then when I enter the captains quarters lots of strange flickering all over the place. Doesn't do this if I disable crossfire.

12.6 drivers with cap 1 (12.7), but it did it in 12.3 also. Something goofy with the drivers as when I exit the game to make it go away the drivers fail and recover.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 31, 2012)

Sure ... I finally am able to play this fantastic game and no one plays anymore. Slackers. :shadedshu
After realizing the amazing amount freedom you have in this sandbox game to do anything, or become anything, you want, all other role playing games just seem like wannabes.

Oh well, I'm off to become a legend (even if it's in my own mind. lol ).


----------



## Kreij (Aug 11, 2012)

Saved up enough money to get a destroyer, so I'm off to ... uh ... destroy stuff.
Sounds like a cunning plan to me.

Inferno 1.2 updates are all live and seem to be working okay. Some bugs and issues, but the devs are pretty active in the forums which is a good sign.

FEAR ME !! (but don't kill me yet, I'm still learning lol)


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2012)

Just a bump in case anyone starts playing or wants to chat about Eve.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Just a bump in case anyone starts playing or wants to chat about Eve.



Wow, I didn't even know you played.

Im saving up for a drake myself, IGN is TossPro


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2012)

I just started about a month ago.
I just bought a Mammoth and I'm trying to figure out what to outfit it with.
Dang level 5 skills take forever ...


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats for sure.  where are you located?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2012)

Currently at Repulblic Military School in Hadaugago (Minmatar)

Okay, I can now fly my Mammoth.
I put 4x Expanded Cargoholds II so it can carry about 18K cubic meters of cargo.
It only has one turret so I can only put on one Mining Laser II. That's kind of slow.
It has no drone bays either. :/

Any thoughts on making it mine faster?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 26, 2012)

You could add Mining Laser Upgrade modules, but that will take up the low slots you're currently using for your Expanded Cargoholds. Your best bet is to go for an Osprey, and possibly a Rokh past that. If you're serious about mining, you really should train towards the mining barges.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 27, 2012)

Meh ... I decided that while mining is very relaxing, it's a little too relaxing. lol
I think I'll get a Battlecruiser. I'm liking the Tornado. Faster, small signature, large turret weapon capable.
Many days of skill training before I can fly and arm a BC properly, though, so plenty of time to shop around.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2013)

So, to bump a REALLY old thread. I'm looking to start this, to get my space fix in since Elite and RSI are so far downt he road. What's the best plan starting up? I've found this on amazon (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VJID7E/?tag=tec06d-20), and think it's the best start ( I hope). There are places that refer to a 21-day trial, and the 14-day standard trial. Plus, iirc, there's a referral program. Anyone willing to point me the right way? thanks


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 25, 2013)

Someone that has an active subscription can send u a 21-day free trial to just see if you would like it and if you buy game time, the person who sent the code to ya gets a PLEX or 1-month added to their account. Hence the Referral program. If you do decide to play, I can probably send ya one to see if ya like it and if ya bought game time and I got the PLEX, I would help ya out and give ya some ingame currency to give ya a jump start.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 26, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the commanders edition above, should be in Monday or Tuesday. Downloading the game tonite. Mind sending me an invite/trial? Thanks


----------

